# Origin auf russisch ?! WTF xD



## DerBusch13 (3. Mai 2014)

Hey,
ich habe grade ne runde BF4 gespielt und, nachdem ich mit dem spielen fertig war ist mir aufgefallen das mein Origin Client auf Russisch ist bzw. nur der Store weiß einer wieso ^^ Habe schon versucht die Sprache umzustellen, funktioniert aber nicht xD


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2014)

War das ein russischer Key von irgendeinem dubiosen Onlinehändler?

Ansonsten:
Mein Konto bei EA ORIGINS wurde soeben gehackt...!
Get off my lawn! Der Service in Deutschland: EA Origin - Ein gehackter Account, keine Hilfe und nur Ärger


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> War das ein russischer Key von irgendeinem dubiosen Onlinehändler?


 
Das denke ich auch.Mal warten was der @TE sagt.


----------



## DerBusch13 (3. Mai 2014)

Nein ich kaufe nur Deutsche Keys, aber das ist serst seit heute so, und alle Spiele die ich bei Origin habe, habe ich vor Monaten gekauft.


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2014)

Kontrollier mal dein Origin-Konto ob dir sonst noch was auffällt.


----------



## DerBusch13 (3. Mai 2014)

Ne es ist nur der Store der anderes ist, aber ich habe grade noch ein wenig recherchiert... Ich bin scheinbar nicht der Einzige mit diesem Problem, dies soll wohl alles mit einem Origin Update zusammenhängen.


----------



## Timblutaxt (3. Mai 2014)

Habe das Problem auch das der store plötzlich auf kyrillisch ist.


----------



## seahawk (3. Mai 2014)

same here


----------



## DAdler (4. Mai 2014)

Jap, bei mir auf russisch... Sowohl im Origin Store als auch auf der Internetseite (origin.com). Habe allerdings auf den Schock direkt das Passwort geändert und eine Computerbezogene Sicherheitsabfrage erstellt.


----------



## KaterTom (4. Mai 2014)

Im ungünstigsten Falle hat sich da ein Hacker kiddy ausgetobt. Hoffentlich hat er nicht noch mehr angestellt.


----------



## RaidRazer (4. Mai 2014)

Bei mir ist seit gestern auch alles auf russisch...bist also nicht alleine wie man sieht!


----------



## Hexcode (4. Mai 2014)

Same here - Passwort etc. gerade alles mal vorsichtshalber geändert.


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2014)

Testet das hier mal: Origin auf Russisch FIX - Tutorials - Lets Play Forum 3.0


----------



## DAdler (4. Mai 2014)

UPDATE !

Ist wieder deutsch (Raum DE - BW - RNK)


----------



## seahawk (5. Mai 2014)

Hat sich bei mir auch von ganz alleine wieder umgestellt.


----------



## seahawk (16. Mai 2014)

und mal wieder


----------



## Gimmick (16. Mai 2014)

seahawk schrieb:


> und mal wieder


 
Dito.
Einen leichten Schreck bekommen :|
Wenn ich origin.com besuche werde ich auch auf die russische Seite weitergeleitet.

Edit: Daher vermute ich auch mal, dass es ein Problem bei Origin selbst ist.


----------



## o2r_raptor (5. Juni 2014)

habs auch... tz was die da wieder verdödeln


----------



## o2r_raptor (5. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Testet das hier mal: Origin auf Russisch FIX - Tutorials - Lets Play Forum 3.0



Hat scheinbar funktioniert


----------



## 10203040 (5. Juni 2014)

Bestimmt haben dich Ubisoft und Ihre Kasper gehackt.


----------



## Chakka_cor (5. Juni 2014)

Hatte ich im Mai auch einmal aber am nächsten Tag war alles wieder i.O.

Also Ruhe bewahren, das wird schon wieder werden.


----------



## target2804 (5. Juni 2014)

Hier ist das auch so.


----------

